# scratchbuilding g scale powertrain



## J. Dolbeer (Jan 15, 2012)

From Paul Rambow (alias J. Dolbeer)

Don't think my previous message got through; sorry if I double-up. No question too stupid to ask? Okay, here goes: As I mentioned, I recently entered my 2nd childhood and decided to build some large scale locomotives to pull my large scale memories and crafts across the mantlepice and shelves of my life. I was just thinking static models until I stumbled across a Playmobile LGB train for $35. I then became obsessed with supplying a power option to the models that I still want to build. I can't bear the thought of tearing apart my first train in the unlikely event that I have a 3d childhood and want to play with it. $35 train sets don't seem to chug along that frequently. Are there any manufacturers who will sell just the motor/wheels? I would also consider just battery power. Are there any kits/plans out there? Sorry; more than one question. I'm hoping to build a New Zealand logging loco, a one cylinder Shay, an early Climax style pole railroad loco, and the Tip-Top cog engine, all of which are 4-wheeled.

Thanks, J. Dolbeer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo and USA sell motor blocks. You can hook them up for track or battery power. There are two axle and 3 axle blocks, with different axle spacings. I used a VCR motor to power my one cylinder shay I made(see my web site, scroll down to shay projects). Not much in the way of locomotive kits here in the USA. Northeast sells a kit or two. Quite a few in the UK, might check out the UK G scale site. I've scratch built several locomotives using both brands of blocks.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome! 
I recommend also that you get in contact with Phil Jensen at Harland Locomotive Works, he is very helpful- they do motor/wheel assemblies for different wheels. PM me if you want his email address. 

Alec


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I used to build NZ bush lokeys in 16mm scale .... So have a look here under the section marked 32mm gauge locos; 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/welcome.html 

Also have a look through the section marked "Kitchen Sink Engineering" -feel free to grab anything you feel like having. That is the reason I put it there! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bare motor blocks, especially 4 wheel ones for Aristo diesels (plain metal wheels), show up quite often on ebay. I've built several projects with them from baby Climax to rail motor. 
Vic Smith is fond of the Hartland Mack brick, as it's simple, durable and not all that expensive - even if you have to buy the whole loco. 
I've also quite often run across battery operated New Bright type stuff at thrift shops - sometimes the price is pretty good, sometimes they seem to think it's plated with real gold. Since I don't care for them, I don't buy, but I still look anyway. - most sets fall in the $20-35 range - less if there's stuff missing. 
Hope it helps...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended up using Delrin chain and sprockets on the front drive of the Challenger I made. I thought the plastic chain would not hold up to such a load but it's been fine. So any motor can be connected to a drive/axle/truck with them. Something to keep in mind. Does not necessarily have to be gear to gear. I also used it on my one cylinder shay that I used a VCR motor on.


----------

